

Liberal Education as a Weapon in the Hands of the Restless Poor (1997) - chitofan
http://harpers.org/archive/1997/09/ii-as-a-weapon-in-the-hands-of-the-restless-poor/

======
qohen
It's great to see that this wasn't just a one-shot experiment but rather led
to the creation of a program that still exists to this day, close to 20 years
later, that teaches courses for low-income students in a variety of cities:

[http://clementecourse.org/](http://clementecourse.org/)

